# dowels for breadboard



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Can dowels be used to attach a breadboard end to a farmhouse table? Right now the other methods are above my skill level. Domino cutters are way too expensive.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

A bread board end is a cross grain situation. Since wood moves a lot across the grain but very little lengthwise you should only solidly attach it at the center. The attachment near the ends needs to allow the parts to move. Failing to allow for that will likely result in cracking the table top. I don't know what tools or skills you have but there are several ways to accomplish this using pan head screws and a T router bit. Glue would be used at the center to hold the sliding fit. A flat bar of steel could be attached below with slots for the outside two screws, allowing the top to move relative to the end cap. You could use a glued in dowel near the center. 
If the top is not solid wood but rather veneered plywood/MDF/particle board you can solidly dowel the end on. Or just glue it if you have two good surfaces & clamps.


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Novice here. Do you mean I could router a slot along the bottom edge of the table top to accept the steel bar which I guess spans both the top and breadboard and use the screws in the slots to allow for movement? If you have any picture of this it would be great since I am more of a visual learner.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Another novice here. 

-> How do you know when you must compensate for expansion, vs. when you can get away without worrying about it?

I recently made an ordinary side grain cutting board, and I glued 2 inch crossgrain ends. The ends are made from the same maple wood. I actually thought about compensating for expansion/contraction, but had no clue about what to do, so I just glued everything together without stress relief. Is that cutting board doomed to tear itself apart in the future?


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Tool A, Will it fail? Maybe. Wood only moves in response to change in moisture content. So if your board remains in equilibrium with the environment it is in, it will stay fine. If not, the cross grain arrangement will cause the body of the board to either increase in size, width wise & brake the bond to the end part, or it will shrink and most likely cause itself to crack open. Hoadley's book "Understanding Wood" has information that will save you from making mistakes in designing your projects. The Federal agency "Forest Service Lab" also has publications to help you understand how to deal with wood changes. BTW, finishing will slow changes in moisture but not prevent them.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's an easy one.


http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/joinery/breadboard


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Great article. If I understand it, the only part glued fully is the center portion. This is what holds the breadboard onto the table. I assume the center glue can only span one board width in order to allow for movement.


----------

